# Thimbles from pen blank leftovers?



## DaveM (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a customer (Family friend) who has bought a couple of Carbaras from me.  I was showing her the piece of acrylic blank leftover, and she wondered if I can make a thimble out of it.  If I can, I have an order for fifteen pen/thimble matched sets for Christmas!  (Even if I goof a few up, I still need to turn another twenty five Carbaras or so for the holiday, so I can afford to give it a few extra tries)

I couldn't find any thimble threads in the search, so I am asking here.  How would I go about doing this?  I figure I will drill out the inside hole, and make a jamb chuck to hold it while I turn the outside.  There is enough extra length on the blank to hold it in a spigot chuck while I drill and smooth the inside.  I can refine the rim, and then flip it around onto the chuck.  What size hole?  Also the thimbles I have seen are tapered.  Should I drill a smaller hole, and then try widening and tapering it with a scraper?  (A really small scraper!)  Looks like I had better turn it round before I drill it, so I don't shatterit when I knock the corners off.

Is the CSUSA thimble cutter any good? It is pricey, but for that many pens, it might be worth it.  If this goes well, I may add this combo to my tables next year.  (Like I need more things to put out for shows!  

Thanks for answering this slightly off topic question,
Dave


----------



## papaturner (Aug 29, 2008)

Dave, I`m not sure but I think I remember seeing a drill bit (tapered ) for the purpose of drilling thimbles in the Penn State catalog.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes there a drill bit made for making thimbles . here's the link ;
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Projects___Household___Thimble_Cutter___thimble_cutter?Args=


Oh and for what it's worth , they are NOT kidding when they say they are SHARP . DAMHIKT


----------



## Monty (Aug 29, 2008)

I have the one that butch posted and it works great. Don't think I paid that much for it 4 years ago.
And Dave, You don't say where you are located, but if you're in the Houston area, contact me and you can try mine.


----------



## penhead (Aug 29, 2008)

I purchased the tapered thimble cutter from CSUSA a few years ago (and yes they are correct when they say it is (sharp). Worth the money, its tapered exactly for the cut you need to make.

Made a number of thimbles for gifts and they came out great. I don't have any pics of the ones I made, but "yoyospin" has a lot of nice pics of his on his website.

http://www.yoyospin.com/products/thimble/


----------



## scoutharps (Aug 29, 2008)

As a thimble collector, I think it sounds awesome! One thing...can you find out if they are for collectors or for really being used?  Few people use one today, I personally prefer the thumle, which is made out of leather.  I prefer to use my thumb for pushing the needle when I am quilting, and I can make those big enough for my thumb.  If they are for real use, you may want to check out a few thimble specific sites, I don't know any off the top of my head, but I bet google will give you a ton.  Most will be for collectors.  For real use, check the quiling sites, or go to a quilt show and ask questions.

I'd like to see the pictures when you get done!


----------



## Nick (Aug 29, 2008)

Possibly there is available an "end mill" used in the metal working field. EMCO or one of the suppliers may have such an item at a reasonable price.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Curly Maple Thimble*

After reading your post , I was thinking "I have a tool I never used" ( the tapered thimble cutter) and started a search for it . I still haven't found it but gave it a shot any way and here is the result .




 

I did this on the lathe with my Barracuda 2 chuck , a 1/2" drill bit and a small skew . I think it turned out nice .


----------



## DaveM (Aug 31, 2008)

That thimble looks nice!  I guess I had better get off of my chair and make my own, since I brought this up in the first place!  

I will go ahead and order a cutter from CSUSA this week, and give it a shot.  Hopefully I will sell enough to pay it off quickly.  For right now, I will try the 1/2" drill and skew method.  

Thanks everybody for the advice,
Dave


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats on being able to sell that many Carbaras! I have only sold 2 and believe me, I have some nice ones. 


BTW you can get one Cigar pen from the drop pieces if you make TWO Carbaras--- works great especially with acrylic/PR where grain isn't a factor.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 1, 2008)

If I remember correctly, and it's possible that I don't, but seems like in years past thimbles were "sized" to different sizes because women wanted them to fit tight on their fingers.   

Butch, that's a cool looking thimble.


----------



## scoutharps (Sep 2, 2008)

You are correct--thimbles, and still do, come in sizes.  If it is for fuction, having some dimple in the top is a wonderful thing.  For quilting, there is actully a thimble with a raised lip all around.

The picture looks fgood!  Now we need to see more of them!


----------



## Gagler (Sep 2, 2008)

ldb2000 said:


> After reading your post , I was thinking "I have a tool I never used" ( the tapered thimble cutter) and started a search for it . I still haven't found it but gave it a shot any way and here is the result .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Butch-

I'm having a hard time visualizing this (not surprising, as I am an accountant)....you chucked it, then turned it, and still on the chuck you drilled the hole, then parted the thing off?  My mother sews / needlepoints, etc. all the time, and I am thinking instant gift made by son for her and her friends.

Thanks-

Michael


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 3, 2008)

Gagler said:


> Butch-
> 
> I'm having a hard time visualizing this (not surprising, as I am an accountant)....you chucked it, then turned it, and still on the chuck you drilled the hole, then parted the thing off? My mother sews / needlepoints, etc. all the time, and I am thinking instant gift made by son for her and her friends.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Michael
You have it part right , the part you are missing is the Jam Chuck I made from a piece of beechwood .
First , I chucked up my blank (curly maple) and drilled a 1/2" hole about 3/4" deep , then I used a small skew (3/8") and tapered the inside walls of the blank to what I thought looked good . I then took a small round nose scraper and smoothed the inside to a comfortable shape (for me) . because I had a fairly large blank to start off with I was able to round off the blank to about 1" long and parted it off .
Second , I took a 2 1/2" piece of beechwood (I bought this wood specifically for making small jam chucks because it is a soft Hardwood , but any scrap of hardwood will work) and turned it to the same profile as the inside of the thimble but a hair larger , then I took my thimble and placed it on the the jam chuck and pressed it in place till it was seated solidly . I then put my tailstock against it to keep it in place for the final roughing to shape .
I then removed the tailstock and with a skew I finished turning the final shape and sanded it just like a pen . I finished it with Friction polish .
Jam chucks are a perfect way to make all kinds of closed end work holding jigs for anything from closed end pens to small bowls and boxes .
A word of warning , DO NOT rough turn with a jam chuck without using the tailstock and live center to hold your piece in place , while a tight fitting jam chuck will hold even a small bowl tightly it still needs support when rough turning do to vibration .
Sorry I have no pictures to show right now as my shop computers hard drive died last night and I lost all my pictures . As soon as I take some new ones I will post a few of my jam chucks .
Hope this helps and if you need more info please feel free to PM me anytime


----------



## YoYoSpin (Sep 4, 2008)

I bought that exact thimble hole-cutter from Craft Supplies when they first came out several years ago, and yes...it works great...on both wood and plastics.


----------

